# New Forum Sponsor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello Gang,

I'd like to welcome our newest forum sponsor, Taylor Decoys.

http://www.taylordecoys.com

Awesome looking cork decoys, puts what I have in my garage to shame.

Please help me support our sponsors by giving them a proper welcome!

:welcome:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to a great site.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome to the busiest and finest waterfowl site on North Dakota - at least from my perspective and that of many, many others!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome - thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

welcome Taylor Decoys and thanks for the support!
:lol:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome Taylor Decoys and thanks for your support!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to this great site !! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Taylor Decoys


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Welcome and Thanks!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Welcome and nice looking decoys.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome Taylor Decoys. Nice looking decoys.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Taylor Decoys thank you for sponsoring NoDak Outdoors

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy and welcome 'home'.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome to da nodak hey derr, ya you bechya :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome!!! : :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome!! thanks for the support!! :beer:


----------

